# About how much does an M&R Chameleon cost?



## markmarkmark (Jan 29, 2008)

Can somebody give me a rough idea what a new 6color/4station M&R Chameleon would run me? How about a 6/4 Sidewinder? Thanks.


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

i was actually wondering the same...


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I think a 6/4 sidewinder brand new is about 5,000 give or take a couple hundred. Just request some pricing info from a distributor.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

A friend of mine who works at a school got quoted on a 4/4 sidewinder and then contacted another local supplier, and got 6/4 Lawson with micro-reg and additional supplies for the same price as the 4/4 sidewinder. 

I've heard M&R leans on the expensive side these days, not to say it's not a good machine. But you can do just as well with other brands.


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

M&R may be expensive... but it's top of the line. 

Have never used one though... anybody have experience with one that can give info? I am considering one for my next manual. 

Or any other recommendations? I will probably get a 6/4 or an 8/4... just a lot of companies to choose from.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

M&R is one of the top manufacturers of presses. We purchased in Sept an M&R Sportsman 12s/10c after a lot of research.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

studog79 said:


> M&R is one of the top manufacturers of presses. We purchased in Sept an M&R Sportsman 12s/10c after a lot of research.


Hey Stuart did you buy locally in Cincinnati? If so, who did you go with?


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

SeasonEnds said:


> Hey Stuart did you buy locally in Cincinnati? If so, who did you go with?


We went with Greg Markus at Nazdar. A great person to work with. The machine, dryer, air compressor all cost over 120k and our new building 4 it was another 300k. We have made a major investment and we are looking to be the BEST not the CHEAPEST. Like the old saying, "You get what you pay for."


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Dear God. I might have to come pay you a visit sometime when you have the time.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

adawg2252 said:


> A friend of mine who works at a school got quoted on a 4/4 sidewinder and then contacted another local supplier, and got 6/4 Lawson with micro-reg and additional supplies for the same price as the 4/4 sidewinder.
> 
> I've heard M&R leans on the expensive side these days, not to say it's not a good machine. But you can do just as well with other brands.


Yeah but he ended up with a Lawson. Bummer.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

SeasonEnds said:


> Dear God. I might have to come pay you a visit sometime when you have the time.


 You are welcomed anytime. Just let me know when.


----------



## 307gsb (Nov 20, 2011)

Recently viewed a brand new one on DigitSmith at $7500.
Hope it helps.
mp


----------

